
Forget Agile and Kanban, understand what your user wants first - el_programmador
https://dev.to/prahladyeri/forget-agile-and-kanban-understand-what-your-user-wants-first-2pjn
======
jacques_chester
I recognise that different folks have had very different experiences of agile,
lean, kanban and so on. Many of those experiences have sucked. I've had a few
bad agile exeriences, usually "it means we never write docs" layered over an
existing hack-and-patch culture.

But this is just straw-punching clickbait. And it had the intended effect: I'm
annoyed.

> _If things like Kanban and Agile actually worked_

I have personal experience of them actually working. Multi mega SLOC
distributed systems with dozens of teams working for several companies on
multiple continents.

So as you might imagine, I somewhat resent being painted as an accomplice to
hucksters.

~~~
ellius
As in all things, we humans are predisposed to think in all-or-nothing terms.
Agile works or it doesn't. Lean is effective or it's not. People just don't
want to do the hard and nuanced work of realizing that these are just
management methodologies (ffs). They will not by themselves make your business
good or bad. There are a hundred other factors at play in your work life, from
the personalities of upper management to the viability of your product.
Picking a methodology, just like picking a religion or a philosophy or a brand
of toothpaste, is not, and never will be, a silver bullet. It's a tool in the
toolbox, with pros and cons. Nothing more.

~~~
jacques_chester
I agree.

